# Looking for relatives!



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Has anyone got any of the following dog/s in their dogs Family Tree?

DACHIDAS

VEEJIM

YETAGEN

Mine has and would love to know of any distant family members!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Since you don't have your location listed in your profile it might make it easier for others if you post what country you are in.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Those are UK breeders as far as I know  .... am I right?


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Ory&C said:


> Those are UK breeders as far as I know  .... am I right?


They are based in the UK, but Dachidas are well known across the world and have sold puppies to alot of other countries! Havr had one girl from Sweden who has all of them in her chis pedigree!!! Its a small world!!


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

How do these names work? There are loads of names in Charlies pedigree. His father is called Desperado Desierto Del Perro. His mom is called Princess Lili. Charlie was called Princess Epidendrum.

I don´t understand, how do these names work?


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

These are kennel names, Bo. All credible breeders have one (though not all who have one are credible). In order to have these names, you need to register one with the KC and no one else is allowed to even pick that name for any of their pups.

Littleone, our chis ARE relatives... see below!

Toby has the following kennel names on his pedigree (amongst others):
Jeanante
Burnbank
Molimor
Yetagen
Apocodeodar
Roshdawn
Dachida
Maerlake
Gestavo
Nikitos
Mevagissey

Cashmere (amongst others):
Angcherish
Chersya
Veejim
Yetagen
Nikitos
Dachida
Molimor
Trymside
Maerlake
Sventra


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

My Cookie was Sventra Prince Charming


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily's parents VEECHRIS TOYBOY CHANCER and mum SNOW WHITE BELLE and Ballybroke gt grd parents


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully has Dachidas.They all have loads of others but im too lazy to write them down.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

yes there is Dachidas in a few of mines too


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

I think misty's grandad was truffles of parfait, they have very pretty names her relatives........i often think abour finding out more about her family as she has hip dysplasia, a dodgy trachea and silly little tear ducts.........oh and a wonky small stubby tail!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Some sound familia, but not sure!

I will try and sort out their papers sometime. Half the Chihuahuas in the UK must be related to Rosie due to her (I think) grandfather 

Barbara x


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

I have 3 with a Veejim sire


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

I have photo and information of CH Yetagen Yarry?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Small_But_Mighty i have him in mine i think :S lol i dont no everyone on there i have Dachidas, VeeJims etc. If i remeber correctly Bentley had a very good Veejim pedigree? Shell


----------

